# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  mp

## Carlos Jorge

Boas Julio

Olha, eu tinha 300 e tal mp armazenados, agora diz-me que só são permitidas 50. Sabes o que se passa?

Abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Julio
> 
> Olha, eu tinha 300 e tal mp armazenados, agora diz-me que só são permitidas 50. Sabes o que se passa?
> 
> Abraços


Somos dois!!!  :yb620:   :yb663:   :Icon Cry:  
 :Admirado:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Somos três!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

pois...é muita MP armazenada.  O problema é que na eminência de 2000 membros, se todos tiverem 300 mensagens é só fazer as contas.

Não se trata de problema de espaço no servidor, mas tornam-se insuportáveis as dimensões de cada backup

Há que criar o habito de limpar a caixa de correio.

No caso de membros não identificados passou a 20 MP's

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá companheiros ...
> ...
> No caso de membros não identificados passou a 20 MP's


Boas, Júlio...

As razões são perfeitamente compreensiveis, como tal nada a dizer, até porque foi o que suspeitei ! Mas e em relação aos membros identificados (não são assim tantos como constatei um dia destes que andei a "vasculhar" em busca de "caras" e reparei que de quase 2000 membros do fórum provavelmente nem 10% são identificados)?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José

É verdade, quase 10% dos membros são identificados por REEFFORUM  :Palmas:  

O sistema de mensagens privadas premite ao membro fazer o download das mensagens e depois poder apaga-las na caixa de mensagens.

Parece-me que é apenas uma questão de hábito e de uma boa gestão do espaço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá José
> 
> É verdade, quase 10% dos membros são identificados por REEFFORUM  
> 
> O sistema de mensagens privadas premite ao membro fazer o download das mensagens e depois poder apaga-las na caixa de mensagens.
> 
> Parece-me que é apenas uma questão de hábito e de uma boa gestão do espaço.


Sem stress  :tutasla:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ok, já estou esclarecido :SbOk:  .

----------

